# ATO: Sole traders, keep on top of tax with the ATO app



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Sole traders: keep on top of tax with the ATO app


The ATO app allows sole traders to manage their tax obligations on the go.




www.ato.gov.au






*Sole traders: keep on top of tax with the ATO app*










*4 August 2021*

Want to save time spent managing your tax obligations this financial year?

The ATO app has been refreshed this tax time. If you're a sole trader, it allows you to securely access a personalised experience that will enhance and simplify your interactions with us.

With a streamlined login, you can quickly and easily:

see when lodgments and payments are due
view your income tax and activity statement accounts
quickly access ATO Online for individuals to make payments or for a breakdown of transactions and payment plan details
keep your personal and business details up-to-date
check the details of your registered agent
seamlessly access ATO Online for further details, lodge, pay or make updates.
The ATO app also has helpful tools and calculators, including:

myDeductions – capture and store your tax receipts and upload the data to your tax agent or directly to your tax return
Tax withheld calculator – easily check how much tax should be withheld from salary or wages
ABN lookup tool – search for a business’s ABN and view other public information about the business
Business performance check - compare the performance of your business with other small businesses in the same industry.
To start using the ATO app, download it from Google Play or the App Store.
*See also:*

ATO app


----------

